# Bike Rental in Ft. Lauderdale, FL



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'll be in Ft. Lauderdale, FL in March and I need to rent a bike.

Any suggestios on shop for rental and routes?

Thanks


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Really? No bike rentals in Ft. Lauderdale, FL area? Shocking, considering the number of tourists there. I guess it is expected to bring your own bike, huh?

Strange, I've rented bikes in Colorado, California, North Carolina, Whistler - British Columbia, Hawaii, and others. Shocking Florida doesn't have a decent rental shop. Heck, you can even find a bike or two in Memphis, TN.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bike rental*

I'll try to help - call Chris at village bike shop - they have two stores, and the southern store in hobe sound rents. His phone number 772-546-7751. 

http://www.villagebike.com/

If you want to try something diff. as far as riding, try this. 

http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/svdirections.htm

this is shark valley in the everglades, about 25 miles due west of S. Miami. It is a 15 mile loop, but no cars, and the last time I took the kids there we counted 100s of gators. it would make for a great picture, and a differant kind of riding if you aren't from around here. 

Lastly, ride around the everglades - 

I think it is about 130 miles.

http://www.palmbeachbiketours.com/lake-okeechobee-scenic-trail-lost-map/

Best I can do - I live 100 miles north of Ft. lauderdale. Tom.


----------

